# CoVid MEMES



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)

If you need a laugh...


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2020)

https://treetop100babynames.com/exotic-baby-names-boys


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 22, 2020)

https://thesawmillgrill.com/

If theres a pretty bow on it. I'll accept it as a gift


----------



## German89 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

Not really a meme.. 

A reminder to stay disciplined

[video]https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-DdtZ6jOsr/?igshid=135vohyvaiyv[/video]


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

I've downloaded a meme app for positivity purposes.. or to think..

I get a new meme every morning and evening. The evening one I write in my journal and reflect.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 23, 2020)

Lol........


----------



## Yaya (Mar 23, 2020)

Lol....


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yaya said:


> View attachment 9491
> 
> 
> 
> Lol........



Makes sense.

But, never done cocaine and nor would I do it off the back of a toilet seat.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 23, 2020)

This one is ok


----------



## HH (Mar 23, 2020)

Where is everyone getting these from they are hilarious.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 23, 2020)

this one is better


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 23, 2020)

smh.........


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 23, 2020)

Yaya said:


> View attachment 9491
> 
> 
> 
> Lol........



True story.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2020)

Yaya said:


> View attachment 9491
> 
> 
> 
> Lol........



Don't judge me...and it was just once, I swear  *_crosses fingers behind back_*


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

HH said:


> Where is everyone getting these from they are hilarious.



Do you live under a rock?


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Texan69 (Mar 24, 2020)

HH said:


> Where is everyone getting these from they are hilarious.



facespace or twatter whatever those things are


----------



## Viduus (Mar 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> But, never done cocaine and nor would I do it off the back of a toilet seat.



My mom used to say.... anything worth doing is worth doing right!


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

Look at this sign DYS made 



https://ralphrobertspersonaltrainer.com/4-best-cardio-routines-for-back-pain


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 24, 2020)

One more lol


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

CJ275 said:


>



ROTFLMaO..

JJIINNN, come get 'cha boy!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

View attachment 9518

10characters


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> View attachment 9518
> 
> 10characters



I wouldn't let you get fat!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 25, 2020)

cant believe u just posted my pic lol....my tatt looks like that didnt think ud recognize me damn it


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a few memes to post but, on my phone and too lazy now. 

I tried to get squat.bench.deadlift on here but, he hasn't the time. He's got too much going on. Such a pitty.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 26, 2020)

Ahhhhh shit found another funny


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/369565000104/posts/10163416418500105


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)

https://postimages.org/


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)

Did I post this already?


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


>



Did.. uhhh.. FD say. Something. Along those lineeezz!?


----------



## German89 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 29, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-UOB22hUXJ/?igshid=1w6uz11glw00u


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2020)

German89 said:


> Did.. uhhh.. FD say. Something. Along those lineeezz!?



Probably, but was he talking about poop not sticking, or something else? :32 (6):


----------



## Caballero (Mar 30, 2020)

German89 said:


> If you need a laugh...


Is that so.....well back at ya ! :32 (13):


----------



## German89 (Mar 30, 2020)

Caballero said:


> Is that so.....well back at ya ! :32 (13):
> 
> View attachment 9562



Lmfao dumbass!!!!


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

https://falloutfacts.com/fallout-vault-experiments


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 1, 2020)

*Colloidal Silver*

View attachment 9577


...kind of interesting.


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> View attachment 9577
> 
> 
> ...kind of interesting.


this doesn't belong here.. this is a thread meant for laughs...


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> View attachment 9577
> 
> 
> ...kind of interesting.



So silver anal beads kill werewolves AND Corona virus?!?

That's a win-win!


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> So silver anal beads kill werewolves AND Corona virus?!?
> 
> That's a win-win!


I didn't even read it. but... if that meme says so.. it must be true.

i shall order some silver anal beads... hopefully it will protect me against  this and i see the word MRSA... that too.. I dont want that.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry I made the mistake of thinking that this forum was some place decent.

You can delete my account or **** off.


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sorry I made the mistake of thinking that this forum was some place decent.
> 
> You can delete my account or **** off.



Dude, you took it the wrong way. It happens, it's text, there's no facial expressions or verbal inflections to help with that.


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Dude, you took it the wrong way. It happens, it's text, there's no facial expressions or verbal inflections to help with that.



Hes too soft.. no place for him. Give him the Nevia lotion.


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sorry I made the mistake of thinking that this forum was some place decent.
> 
> You can delete my account or **** off.



..as you wish.

However we are decently indecent


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2020)

https images google com


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 4, 2020)

Speaks for itself 
View attachment 9607


----------



## German89 (Apr 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


>



I swear they did this on purpose.. I've already started taking allergy meds and giving them to my son..  I know it's starting to hit me and will start hitting him too..

I also need a refill on my inhaler and i'm too scared to go and ask for it.


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2020)

https://postimages.org/

I cant stop laughing at this..

Someone comments, "what kind of savage sits on the toilet at taco bell" lmfao..

..thank you internet


----------



## C1368 (Apr 12, 2020)

Too funny hahaha


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 19, 2020)

https://poemsonly.com/poem/1208


----------



## C1368 (Apr 22, 2020)

That is nice everybody should have one


----------



## German89 (Apr 22, 2020)

C1368 said:


> That is nice everybody should have one



....have what?


----------



## German89 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## motown1002 (Apr 23, 2020)

Expensive dinner!


----------



## FarmerTed (Apr 24, 2020)

Suppositories coming soon!


----------



## German89 (Apr 24, 2020)

i feel like trump was trolling everyone lmfao


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 25, 2020)

motown1002 said:


> View attachment 9735
> 
> 
> Expensive dinner!



beautiful ..........


----------



## FarmerTed (Apr 25, 2020)

Well, who doesn't love TP....


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lmfaooo

I love it. Fukin trolls

"Medical vouchers "


----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2020)

https://postimages.org/


----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2020)

I must be the only memeber who has i.g. here or you guys follow shit meme pages.


----------



## HighHeater (Apr 26, 2020)

it wont let me copy this above one from German but i dig it! that one is freaking awesome


----------



## German89 (Apr 27, 2020)

HighHeater said:


> it wont let me copy this above one from German but i dig it! that one is freaking awesome


You noob.

you should be able to 'quote'? 

unless you're trying to save the image?  you should be able to right click and save?


----------



## HighHeater (Apr 27, 2020)

German89 said:


> You noob.
> 
> you should be able to 'quote'?
> 
> unless you're trying to save the image?  you should be able to right click and save?



nope, used the reply with quote but it kept saying i couldnt post with any link/attachments,  guess thats b/c your meme was the issue. silly German


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 27, 2020)

these memes are great but is it over yet!? please


----------



## German89 (Apr 27, 2020)

HighHeater said:


> nope, used the reply with quote but it kept saying i couldnt post with any link/attachments,  guess thats b/c your meme was the issue. silly German



Oh gosh. Silly german. 88. 

Must be the code?  Try right clicking? Without the qoute


----------



## German89 (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll place this here for gibs. Hopefully he finds it.


----------



## German89 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## German89 (May 6, 2020)

https://bettafishcaretaker.com/


----------



## German89 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## German89 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## German89 (May 6, 2020)

When I listen to a bill Gates interview I'm instantly irritated with the way he speaks


----------



## German89 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 1, 2020)

View attachment 9901

No Peace, No Justice


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 2, 2020)

View attachment 9913

Reality check...


----------



## German89 (Jun 2, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> View attachment 9913
> 
> Reality check...



Why did people become more outraged about 1 life and his rights, rather than all human rights... what's wrong here. Surely enough didnt die..

Why are people being told to mail their ballots in as well? 

Think anyone voted?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 2, 2020)

Top 5 lol ....


----------



## German89 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 3, 2020)

View attachment 9927

Feel The Burn

Not COVID I guess. Is there a thread for all memes?


----------



## German89 (Jun 3, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> View attachment 9927
> 
> Feel The Burn
> 
> Not COVID I guess. Is there a thread for all memes?



I just been putting whatever in this thread so.. put whatever you want in this time?  I suppose.


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2021)

Bath tub test. Count me in.


----------



## white ape (Apr 9, 2021)

Hahaha. I forgot about this thread. So much gold here


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2021)

German89 said:


>



Suicide rate, up
Small business destroyed, check
Mass unemployment, hell yeah
Economic collapse, yup
Rights infringed, fauck yeah!
Domestic violence - LMFAO ABSOLUTELY...  
One other thing, divorce rate.

Good work y'all we are only 1 year into 2 weeks to flatten the curve, only 2 more years to go.  Everyone better hurry up and get their vaccine so we can move forward.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 9, 2021)

You are a fool if you don’t see where this covid experiment is leading...


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 9, 2021)

This isn’t about your health


----------



## OZinPHIL (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## OZinPHIL (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## OZinPHIL (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## OZinPHIL (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## OZinPHIL (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## OZinPHIL (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## OZinPHIL (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## German89 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------

